

Scale Fail (part 2) - timf
http://lwn.net/Articles/443775/

======
timf
Part 1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2564007>

------
JamieEi
Netflix continued use of AWS would seem to argue against cloud addiction being
an automatic path to scale fail.

~~~
vailripper
My understanding is that they use a subset of AWS features - don't they avoid
EBS and mostly just use S3?

~~~
zedpm
Yep, they wrote about this on their tech blog:
[http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/04/lessons-netflix-
learned-...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/04/lessons-netflix-learned-from-
aws-outage.html). It seems that they identified EBS as potentially problematic
and built their system with minimal dependencies on EBS. Consequently they
weathered the April AWS outage rather well.

